
Ask HN: How do you keep up to date with cyber security - TiTTYCiTTY
TL:DR - What resources (Blogs, mailing lists, websites, etc) help keep you up to date and learning in the cyber security world, regardless of the hat you wear<p>Keeping up to date with the latest in cyber security is a full time job, and considering I already have a non-security related job, I was wondering if you have any good resources that help you keep up to date on the latest exploits, hacks and cracks. This community is always full of good information, I&#x27;d like to tap into that!
======
eyer2016
Twitter, RSS, Reddit?

